# been a member for a while...



## katia (Jan 16, 2012)

...but never posted... ok, i'm quiet  
time to come out of my shell: HELLO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*katia* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2012)

Katia......Welcome Sweetness...................


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Dath (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## SteveLaz-175 (Jan 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Welcome!




What up baby ? I can be your stalker .. . so how do you like to take it ?


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## katia (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank u all for the warm welcome


----------



## Peptide Source (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome! Its a great place


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome homie!


----------

